# Tivo vs Roku vs something else for streaming



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got a Tivo Roamio and Comcast Internet. How does the Roamio compare with the Roku, Apple TV, AndroidTV, etc for the online streaming services like Netflix for content not exceeding 1080i resolution? I've also got a PC that I could use as an HTPC but the last I heard that solution for premium streaming isn't as good as the dedicated devices like Roku. 

I haven't heard any good things about the Roku4 unless you have a 4K TV. I'm not a fan of Wifi streaming so would prefer something with a wired Ethernet connection. I think a voice activated remote is a stupid concept and is something I'd never use. I'm not invested at all in the Apple universe even though I have an Iphone and an Ipad (both meant as a leash for work). I've got an Android tablet but that's generally just sitting on a shelf except when I travel. 

My streaming experience with the Tivo Roamio has really just been with Amazon Prime content since I have that for the reduced shipping charges. I'm just looking at possibly cutting some of the cable content and looking at more streaming content. I know there's more content out there than what Tivo provides access to but how is the Tivo Roamio doing compared to alternate products? This is not an attempt to disparage Tivo because I love it for the current TV recording that I use it for.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

mlcarson said:


> I've got a Tivo Roamio and Comcast Internet. How does the Roamio compare with the Roku, Apple TV, AndroidTV, etc for the online streaming services like Netflix for content not exceeding 1080i resolution? I've also got a PC that I could use as an HTPC but the last I heard that solution for premium streaming isn't as good as the dedicated devices like Roku.
> 
> I haven't heard any good things about the Roku4 unless you have a 4K TV. I'm not a fan of Wifi streaming so would prefer something with a wired Ethernet connection. I think a voice activated remote is a stupid concept and is something I'd never use. I'm not invested at all in the Apple universe even though I have an Iphone and an Ipad (both meant as a leash for work). I've got an Android tablet but that's generally just sitting on a shelf except when I travel.
> 
> My streaming experience with the Tivo Roamio has really just been with Amazon Prime content since I have that for the reduced shipping charges. I'm just looking at possibly cutting some of the cable content and looking at more streaming content. I know there's more content out there than what Tivo provides access to but how is the Tivo Roamio doing compared to alternate products? This is not an attempt to disparage Tivo because I love it for the current TV recording that I use it for.


I have a Tivo Roamio Basic and an older Roku 2 XS.

Tivo has a limited number of streaming apps, but covers Amazon, Netflix, Hulu, etc. When either could be used, I prefer the Tivo. Most of the major streamers have gone to Digital Dolby Plus (DD+) instead of the older DD5.1. My receiver doesn't support DD+. Tivo transcodes DD+ to DD5.1 out the optical connector, so I have surround sound. To me, this is a big deal. On the Roku forum, many seem willing to accept a stereo stream and use ProLogic in their older receiver for fake surround.

The Roku has literally thousands of channels, but most are mediocre. There are a few more channels useful to me that aren't available on Tivo. Due to the surround issue above, I wouldn't buy a Roku again. Amazon Fire TV and several other streamers also support DD+ to DD5.1 transcoding. Of course if you have, or are willing to buy, a new AVR that supports DD+, that is a non-issue.

Before buying a Roku 4, STRONGLY advise reading the Roku forums. It doesn't seem like anybody has a good word for it. Numerous bugs, most not resolved yet.

If it weren't for the surround issue, I would prefer to use Roku for streaming Amazon content. When I fast forward, it uses thumbnails to show where I am in the show, Tivo only shows time. Both play equally well, Tivo allowing surround.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mlcarson said:


> My streaming experience with the Tivo Roamio has really just been with Amazon Prime content since I have that for the reduced shipping charges. I'm just looking at possibly cutting some of the cable content and looking at more streaming content. I know there's more content out there than what Tivo provides access to but how is the Tivo Roamio doing compared to alternate products? This is not an attempt to disparage Tivo because I love it for the current TV recording that I use it for.


I have a Roku 3 that is used for Pandora 90% of the time. My Roamio works better for Prime since it supports 24fps HD 1080p. In general, streaming services on the Roku are very good.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Roamio Pro and a Roku 3.
It takes longer for the app to open in the Roamio (Netflix, Amazon, YouTube etc..) Maybe (20 seconds) but once open it operates great and looks pretty much like the Roku apps do.

Sent from my LG G4 using Tapatalk.


----------



## dahacker (Jan 14, 2004)

I have three Roku 3's. They are much better than the Roamio at streaming anything. Any of the Roku models lower than a Roku 3 will work, but are CPU under-powered. Can't speak for the Roku 4.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

The new Roku Streaming Stick is probably the best deal you can get right now. It is basically a Roku 3 inside of a small stick. About the only thing you miss out on are expandable storage and voice search from the remote.

If you are mostly just streaming Netflix and Youtube, then the apps on TiVo will be fine. If you need things like WatchESPN or many of the network specific apps, then Roku is what you want.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the new Roku 4 which is the 4K with quad core processor. This model has an internal fan to keep it cool. For some reason, they are shipped with the fan disabled in the default settings, and you must go into the settings and turn it on. Not sure why Roku shipped them this way. I use mine mostly for the TWC app to watch TV in another room without using a set top box, and works great for the On Demand part of TWC. It works really well with Youtube and Netflix. There are tons of other apps you can use. I really love mine, I dont have any complaints. I dont have a 4K TV yet so cant comment on that part of it, seems powerful enough for what I use it for, and theres been no issues yet. I've been using mine since January everyday. And mine is wired ethernet, I dont use wifi.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Some of us won't buy a streamer with a fan, so I guess at least Roku is giving people who may run in to overheating problems a choice. 

FireTv and Chromecast are nice.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I've used a few different streaming devices, including my Tivo Roamio, and TiVo just isn't a great streaming device, IMO. The Netflix app on TiVo is good but everything else is sub-par in various ways. And the number of apps available for TiVo is pretty limited.

I'd encourage you to either look at the Roku 3 (which has ethernet and is fanless and offers almost all of the advantages of the Roku 4 except for 4K/UHD streaming) or, if you want the ultimate Android TV streamer plus gaming machine, have a look at the Nvidia Shield TV. While it is a slicker device than the Roku, it does NOT offer the Amazon Video app (Amazon won't allow it on Android TV, Chromecast or Apple TV). And it costs $200, twice as much as the Roku 3. But it is fully Google Cast compatible (has built-in Chromecast functionality) and this fall will gain the ability to act as an OTA DVR if you connect separate tuners and hard drive.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Your responses kind of confirmed what I've read elsewhere. NashGuy reflects my current thinking. If I get another piece of hardware, it'll probably either be the Roku3 or the Nvidia Shield Android TV.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mlcarson said:


> Thanks for the replies. Your responses kind of confirmed what I've read elsewhere. NashGuy reflects my current thinking. If I get another piece of hardware, it'll probably either be the Roku3 or the Nvidia Shield Android TV.


Cool. I have my eye on Android TV too. You may be interested to know that Chinese cell phone giant Xiaomi will enter the US market this year with the Mi Box, a 4K Android TV streamer that is expected to be very aggressively priced. Unfortunately, it doesn't have Ethernet. Other new Android TV STB possibilities this year include a rumored Google Nexus Player 2.0 and the Sharp Net Player.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mlcarson said:


> Thanks for the replies. Your responses kind of confirmed what I've read elsewhere. NashGuy reflects my current thinking. If I get another piece of hardware, it'll probably either be the Roku3 or the Nvidia Shield Android TV.


FYI, the Google Store is offering the 16GB Nvidia Shield TV for $20 off ($180) from now through June 18. Looks like B&H Photo is beating them at $179 with free shipping and no tax outside NY state.


----------



## waterlines (Apr 28, 2016)

i have a couple Apple TV 3s, and a Roku 3. lately i've really been enjoying Netflix on the Roamio. it works very well; better than on Apple TV, i feel. DD+ works great through my H/K AVR. it's also great to have Amazon Prime streaming through the Roamio. 

i still use the Apple TV a lot for rentals, HBO Go, Showtime, etc., and planning to upgrade to the new Apple TV 4 sometime soon. 

i literally never use the Roku. it never "clicked" with me, for some reason.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

waterlines said:


> i have a couple Apple TV 3s, and a Roku 3. lately i've really been enjoying Netflix on the Roamio. it works very well; better than on Apple TV, i feel. DD+ works great through my H/K AVR. it's also great to have Amazon Prime streaming through the Roamio.
> 
> i still use the Apple TV a lot for rentals, HBO Go, Showtime, etc., and planning to upgrade to the new Apple TV 4 sometime soon.
> 
> i literally never use the Roku. it never "clicked" with me, for some reason.


I do like the Netflix app for TiVo (other than how it behaves weirdly when you click the "jump back/instant replay" button more than once quickly -- although at least that app supports that button on the TiVo remote, unlike others!). I like that it's reasonably fast/responsive, that it sports the modern Netflix UI and that it supports 1080p24 video playback. There aren't that many devices that stream 24-frames-per-second content in its native cadence from Netflix or other apps. TiVo does and I appreciate that.

That said, the new Hulu app for Roamio continues to be a disappointment as it often hangs, even freezing up the entire box, and it supports HD (720p) video up to a max bitrate of only 1.5 Mbps!

Hulu and HBO Go video quality looks much better on my Apple TV 3 than on my Roamio. Netflix looks the same. YouTube on my Apple TV 3 is faster/more responsive than on my Roamio, although it doesn't support DIAL/Google Cast on the Apple TV, only AirPlay from an iOS device.

Of course, TiVo doesn't even have other apps that I use (or have used) from time-to-time on my Apple TV like Showtime, Showtime Anytime, HBO Now, CBS News, NBC News, Crackle, etc. But TiVo does have Amazon Video (the only noteworthy app that TiVo has which can be difficult to find on other boxes).

Here lately, since I recently dropped Amazon Prime, I've found myself turning on my TiVo less and less and just using the Apple TV. It's a shame that it doesn't have a built-in OTA TV tuner, so that I can channel surf there (before typically deciding to watch a streaming title anyhow).


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd think if you were expecting to stream a lot with a TiVo, you'd want to upgrade and get a Bolt or perhaps a future Mini if it's refreshed. 

We've been using StreamBaby a lot recently, and I really like how it works compared to any streaming device because of how it buffers the video and allows standard controls. And it runs great on a Roamio.


----------



## mlcarson (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been using Pytivo to stream anything from my PC to the Tivo and it works great. I've got Mini's on TV's in the kitchen and bedroom which work great in conjunction with the Roamio in the living room. The Pytivo transfers are faster than the playback so you in effect get all of the normal Tivo controls with that viewing while it transfers and definitely after it transfers since it's on the Tivo. 

I think Pytivo and Streambaby handle the same file formats but Streambaby just doesn't put the file on the Tivo in the end. If that's the case, it basically comes down to which do you want on your PC serving the files: Python or Java. I've downloaded Streambaby so might give that a try in the new couple of days.

Does the Mini stream directly from the streaming services like Amazon/Netflix/Hulu or does it use the master Tivo unit for it?


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

mlcarson said:


> I've been using Pytivo to stream anything from my PC to the Tivo and it works great. I've got Mini's on TV's in the kitchen and bedroom which work great in conjunction with the Roamio in the living room. The Pytivo transfers are faster than the playback so you in effect get all of the normal Tivo controls with that viewing while it transfers and definitely after it transfers since it's on the Tivo.
> 
> I think Pytivo and Streambaby handle the same file formats but Streambaby just doesn't put the file on the Tivo in the end. If that's the case, it basically comes down to which do you want on your PC serving the files: Python or Java. I've downloaded Streambaby so might give that a try in the new couple of days.
> 
> Does the Mini stream directly from the streaming services like Amazon/Netflix/Hulu or does it use the master Tivo unit for it?


The Mini streams directly. I'm running both PyTivo and Streambaby. I like being able to stream programs from my Server without having to clean up the now playing list, but alas that won't work with a Mini and PyTivo won't even run on a Mini. A Mini can access Streambaby, though, and request a program to be transferred to the Roamio.


----------



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

I just got a roku 1 for $30 at frys. It works better for both MLB and Netflix. MLB on my roamio is unwatchable and Netflix audio drops out a lot. On this roku it works great and I don't have to pay a monthly fee.


----------



## Red NSX (Jul 11, 2013)

I have 3 types of streaming devices, Roamio, Chromecast and Roku.

Roamio is slow to load and to me not convenient to use.
Chromecast needs a computer or phone to operate
Roku quick to load, easy to use, good picture quality. Roku 3 is much faster than Roku 2.

For streaming almost anything, I use the Roku. I do have a Harmony remote to simplify operation to 1 remote.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

I've got Roamio, Roku 3, PS4, Samsung TV and Chromecast all capable of streaming.

I only use the Roamio and Roku 3 - And I'm primarily use the Roku 3 with HBO Go since Comcast still doesn't have an agreement with TiVo for the activation on HBO Go.

Advantages of Roamio streaming.
- OnePass - Using OnePass to pull in the streaming episode options is great
- It's your primary tuning device so no switching source... 

Disadvantages of Roamio for streaming
- Apps are a bit slower to load than Roku 3 - Not excessively but they are
- Limited Apps - Netflix, Amazon, Hulu and maybe your Cable Providers VoD service (HBO Go if your not on Comcast)

Advantages of Roku 3
- The biggest selection of Apps (too bad the vast majority are worthless IMO)
- Fairly quick accessing apps
- Headset in the remote to listen to it at night while not disturbing others

Disadvantages
- No really good solution for OnePass type show list. Means a lot more navigation to get to what you want. 
- The apps suck to browse through IMHO.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have the Nvidia ShieldTV and I know at $200 its pricier than the cheap sticks and foreign boxes, but IMO it is worth it. Also don't worry about hearing it can't run this app or that app, most can be sideloaded in seconds via sdcard or USB storage or even 1 click transferred from a computer if you setup adbfire (takes about a minute to setup).

There is no comparison for streaming between the Roamio and ShieldTV, I use the ShieldTV to stream everything even if the Roamio has the app as its just a better experience and works better. Many apps on the ShieldTV are full desktop versions not cut down apps.

Streaming box comparions:

https://shield.nvidia.com/android-tv/shield-androidtv-vs-appletv-vs-roku-vs-firetv


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> FYI, the Google Store is offering the 16GB Nvidia Shield TV for $20 off ($180) from now through June 18. Looks like B&H Photo is beating them at $179 with free shipping and no tax outside NY state.


I got mine about a month ago when it also came with the free remote. If someone wants excellent streaming and also wants a little casual gaming (think PS3 or Xbox 360 like not PS4 Xbox One like but still very nice) this is well worth it.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

I have the following which I use for streaming:

AppleTV
Roku Stick
Roamio
Mini

I pretty much use the Roamio and Mini for most of my streaming needs, and they are pretty good. The exceptions are iTunes movie rentals (AppleTV), and Hulu (AppleTV). I primarily use the Roku Stick in the room with the home gym to watch Netflix and Amazon Prime. I find it a bit sluggish compared to the AppleTV and Tivo products, but it gets the job done. A lot of people say the Tivo apps load slower than Roku. That is definitely not my experience. YMMV.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ncted said:


> I have the following which I use for streaming:
> 
> AppleTV
> Roku Stick
> ...


There are so many different Roku models with varying hardware specs that it's difficult to say anything about how Roku as an overall platform performs. From what I've experienced and what I've read, my guess is that streaming apps launch faster and are more responsive on a Roamio than on a Roku 1 but slower than on a Roku 4; that apps on Roamio are faster than the last-gen Roku stick but slower than the current-gen Roku stick.

I've gotten to where I do almost all my streaming on my Apple TV 3 while I wait on a better option to roll out. I may go with the Nvidia Shield TV although I'm waiting to see what other Android TV boxes come out this year (including the Xiaomi Mi Box) and how they support OTA tuners and DVR functionality. I'm still holding out hope for a single box that is an excellent streamer and can also provide me with live and recorded OTA TV!

I find that the HD picture quality is better on most apps on my Apple TV, and that the apps are generally more reliable and responsive, than is the case on my Roamio. I do prefer the UI on the TiVo Netflix app though.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I use roku 4 for streaming and tivo roamio for tv

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> There are so many different Roku models with varying hardware specs that it's difficult to say anything about how Roku as an overall platform performs. From what I've experienced and what I've read, my guess is that streaming apps launch faster and are more responsive on a Roamio than on a Roku 1 but slower than on a Roku 4; that apps on Roamio are faster than the last-gen Roku stick but slower than the current-gen Roku stick. I've gotten to where I do almost all my streaming on my Apple TV 3 while I wait on a better option to roll out. I may go with the Nvidia Shield TV although I'm waiting to see what other Android TV boxes come out this year (including the Xiaomi Mi Box) and how they support OTA tuners and DVR functionality. I'm still holding out hope for a single box that is an excellent streamer and can also provide me with live and recorded OTA TV! I find that the HD picture quality is better on most apps on my Apple TV, and that the apps are generally more reliable and responsive, than is the case on my Roamio. I do prefer the UI on the TiVo Netflix app though.


You've heard about the Channels app for the latest gen AppleTV that they're working on a DVR solution that'll use the SD HDHomerun network tuners?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> You've heard about the Channels app for the latest gen AppleTV that they're working on a DVR solution that'll use the SD HDHomerun network tuners?


I have, thanks. I'm beginning to move away from Apple stuff, although the current Apple TV is a pretty slick box and got a little better today based on the announcements from WWDC. I'm keeping my eyes on what emerges with the Channels DVR service for Apple TV. We'll see, there are a few options on the horizon...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> I have, thanks. I'm beginning to move away from Apple stuff, although the current Apple TV is a pretty slick box and got a little better today based on the announcements from WWDC. I'm keeping my eyes on what emerges with the Channels DVR service for Apple TV. We'll see, there are a few options on the horizon...


Oh I'll have to check it out. What came out of WWDC for Apple? Sorry it's still morning here so just catching up on everything.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Oh I'll have to check it out. What came out of WWDC for Apple? Sorry it's still morning here so just catching up on everything.


Big things are: Sling TV is now available; Siri will be able to search across content in more apps and also dive directly into live streaming channels that are supported by a number of apps; a dark theme UI will be available in addition to the current blinding-white one; single sign-on across many different streaming apps; and smart home control.

http://www.macrumors.com/2016/06/13/apple-introduces-new-tvos/


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

Red NSX said:


> Roamio is slow to load and to me not convenient to use.
> Chromecast needs a computer or phone to operate
> Roku quick to load, easy to use, good picture quality. Roku 3 is much faster than Roku 2.


Everyone needs to quit spreading FUD about the ROKU 2. The 2 and the 3 have the same CPU. The only difference is the voice search support and headset jack in the 3's controller. This has been the case since early 2015.


----------



## CCourtney (Mar 28, 2006)

bjarmon said:


> Everyone needs to quit spreading FUD about the ROKU 2. The 2 and the 3 have the same CPU. The only difference is the voice search support and headset jack in the 3's controller. This has been the case since early 2015.


Only last year revamp of Roku 2 (4210 Model) is this true. There are four Roku 2 models besides this the HD, XD, XS and plain Roku 2 (2720) all using a slower processor.

The HD, XD and XS used a BCM2385 600 MHz - which is a Single ARM core device at 600MHz and the 2720 used a BCM7218 600MHz Single ARM core.

The Roku 3 started with the BCM11130 900MHz - Dual ARM9 and yes, the most recent Roku 2 (4210 Model) does use this processor.

I wouldn't say people are intentionally spreading FUD, but instead of just bashing, maybe you could try to provide details.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

dahacker said:


> I have three Roku 3's. They are much better than the Roamio at streaming anything. Any of the Roku models lower than a Roku 3 will work, but are CPU under-powered. Can't speak for the Roku 4.


First, the current Roku 2 is the current/past Roku 3 with an IR remote. It's probably the best Roku to get at this time. Roku is nearly a year removed from its last update and people tell me things are finally settling down. The Roku 4 is a disaster -- overpriced, overclocked, and poorly engineered. Roku may actually retire the Roku 4 moniker when they release an upgrade.

@OP With all its warts, the current Roku 2 is better than any of the other options you listed. That doesn't make it best for you, however. I think the TiVo is fine for someone who wants to stream Netflix or Prime. The Plex app is disappointing. PCs are very good for streaming, but they are expensive to purchase and operate. If you were into the apple ecosystem, that is probably best, but you are not, so... The current Roku 2 has ethernet and usb (to host your own files). It's also relatively inexpensive at $70.

You did not mention the Fire TV. It's a very decent option -- the one I happen to be using right now. If you are looking to trim your cable bill, you should check it out. FTV supports Vue, Sling TV, Netflix, Prime, Hulu, HBO Go, Showtime, and a lot of other apps. It is 4k and a very decent game machine too. You can use it with the venerable Xbox 360/PC usb controller. At $99, it's priced to compete with the low end hardware.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

The biggest knock I have against Amazon Fire TV is the UI that aggressively pushes Amazon content. I don't think it allows you to customize the UI by placing apps where you want and search results are biased toward Amazon content. If you subscribe to Amazon Prime Video and use it a fair amount and plan to do so indefinitely, the Fire TV is probably a good choice. Otherwise, the only reason I can see to recommend it is if you want PS Vue as the Fire TV is the only streamer currently offering it (besides PS game consoles).


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't love the FTV UI, but it's no worse than the others. I like that most used apps are right near home. I like that you can run Kodi and other UIs on the box. The reason to recommend it is for <$100, you get 4k, Sling TV, Hulu, Prime, Netflix, HBO, Plex (that works) and Showtime. If you do not need 4k, the FTV Stick is most of that for less than any other streamer. OP needs to list the apps he wants before we can help much more than to list the devices.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

wizwor said:


> I don't love the FTV UI, but it's no worse than the others. I like that most used apps are right near home.  I like that you can run Kodi and other UIs on the box. The reason to recommend it is for <$100, you get 4k, Sling TV, Hulu, Prime, Netflix, HBO, Plex (that works) and Showtime. If you do not need 4k, the FTV Stick is most of that for less than any other streamer. OP needs to list the apps he wants before we can help much more than to list the devices.


If one doesn't need 4K or ethernet, I would suggest the new Roku Streaming Stick for $50. It has all the main apps people tend to want and then some (with the exception of PS Vue). I've read that it is very fast while the Fire TV stick is somewhat underpowered (especially for PS Vue -- if you want that, definitely go with the Fire TV box). Also, unlike Fire TV, Roku has a more customizable UI and that is content-provider-neutral. You can move apps around and place them where you want. You can do universal searches across a ton of apps (many more were just added to this capability) and Roku will provide search results in an unbiased manner, letting you see all the apps/services that offer your desired show and movie and how much it costs for each (or whether its free as part of a subscription). Amazon omits certain providers from their search results and tends to steer users toward either Prime Video content or toward renting or buying content from them, even if that content could be viewed for free on a service you may already subscribe to like Netflix or HBO.

Although the Roku Streaming Stick doesn't have voice control built into its remote, it does allow for quiet personal listening via headphones if you use the Roku app on your mobile device.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

I can't say I will never buy another Roku, but I can't recommend one to anyone. Their development and tech support are terrible. Visit their forums for affirmation...

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=90003&start=225#p513040

Here is Roku's development cycle...

1) create a bug
2) deny the bug exists
3) ask people to post about their experiences with the bug that does not exist
4) have a VCM (Valued Community Member) start a rumor that a fix is imminent
5) declare victory
6) rinse
7) repeat

They have banned very nice private apps like VideoBuzz. It's just awful. This matters because updates are mandatory, so customers are subjected to every bug cycle.

That's what I think, anyway.


----------



## user31621 (Apr 4, 2015)

wizwor said:


> I can't say I will never buy another Roku, but I can't recommend one to anyone. Their development and tech support are terrible. Visit their forums for affirmation...
> 
> http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=90003&start=225#p513040
> 
> ...


 This would be funny... if it wasn't true. I need to re-start my Roku before every use. If I don't, it will re-start itself, half way through a show. I thought about buying the new version, but I see reports that they have the same problem.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm. Well, I guess reports of general bugginess are something to keep in mind with Roku. I've used both my parents' and my sister's Rokus and haven't seen any problems or heard of any problems from them. Every tech product has a certain amount of bugs. Based on all the complaints and issues lodged here in TCF, a non-TiVo user might conclude that TiVos are more problematic than they actually are. Hard to really judge those kinds of things without some kind of objective data or impartial survey of users, e.g. Consumer Reports, JD Power, etc. Setting aside quality, I can at least say that Rokus are popular -- the most popular brand of streaming device in the US over the past year, in fact.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Roamio oTA hooked up to my new 4k TCL Roku TV and the TCL's built in Roku apps are SUPER fast compared to my old Roku XS


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Just saw that PlayStation Vue is available as of today on Roku and next week will be available on Android phones and tablets with Google Cast support to work with Chromecast and Android TV devices.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

NashGuy said:


> Just saw that PlayStation Vue is available as of today on Roku and next week will be available on Android phones and tablets with Google Cast support to work with Chromecast and Android TV devices.


Sweet!

Now they just need to add it to TiVo!


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have everything and my preferred way to watch short video clips is using playon software, the my media channel and a Roku 4. To watch a subtitled foreign film I use plex on the Roku 4 which has a better interface than the tivo
to stream TV shows from netflix, hulu or Amazon my Tivo works great, especially if you add the seasons to "my shows" which is a great way to keep track of what you have upcoming, and then you can delete the shows as you watch them


----------

